# THE MOSTHATED



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338082


:0 :0 This is for you bro. :biggrin: Gonna build this and send to "mosthated CC" when complete. Building a replica of his ride. I got everything I need and started on it a few days ago. Shouldn't take too long. 


























Got the roof blown out. False floor added to the bed for the smoothed out look. 1st coat of bondo and some sanding primer to see where I'm at. Tail gate shaved as well as rear markers. I thought he had a shaved gas door but he said he didn't. I didn't see it in the pic, so the model will have. 
Might get the gold painted b4 I lay down today. Or b4 work? I was hopeing to paint, but it's going to need alittle more body work. 
Got the chassie cut up front so the 70 monte chrome lowers fit like a glove. Going to gold them as well.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Going to be Nice ! You Need his plaque for the taile gate ! Other then that i think you can do this with no problems !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This gonna look clean homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yea, it should be cake work unless I fuck the paint or something. Shit no batts to wire, 2 pumps, paint. Thats about it. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NNNiiiicceeee


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the primer sanded today. Skimmed a light coat of bondo on and sanded it. Re primed and it looked pretty good. So its in red base right now. I forgot to drill the damn cylinder holes in the bed. So I need to do that and re-base. 

Was going to take pics b4 work but work up late. But I think I'll make it a short night at work and head home in a few.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey where the hell u get that kit from????




























lookin good bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

1st base coat. 

















:0 :0 








START ON THE CHASSIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 OH SNAP!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good so far bro...

on a side note: moonroof in an elko? how the hell does that work :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 16 2007, 11:32 AM~9014495
> *looks good so far bro...
> 
> on a side note: moonroof in an elko? how the hell does that work :dunno:
> *



dunno but hes got one. Its quite a bit smaller than this one. :cheesy: Unless its the kind you take out or open up?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its in the pond   :angry: Had a few places in it that I didn't like. :angry:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 17 2007, 05:05 PM~9025089
> *:angry:
> *



its cool. Come back better.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 Damn tha Elky IMO was looking tight. Hmmm, might just have to build my kit that I have over here waiting for someone.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 17 2007, 10:24 PM~9027570
> *:0 Damn tha Elky IMO was looking tight. Hmmm, might just have to build my kit that I have over here waiting for someone.....
> *



there was a few flaws in the paint. if this was for me to go in my collection, i would have kept going with it. But being this is going to the homie when I'm done I want that shit to be as perfect as I can get it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 17 2007, 07:24 PM~9027570
> *:0 Damn tha Elky IMO was looking tight. Hmmm, might just have to build my kit that I have over here waiting for someone.....
> *


oh hell no.... this weekend good?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

No worries G, Im a man of my words.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the Boulevard Bully is looking good homie keep up the killer work here is some pics for the homies who never seen this car not the best pics but you get the idea


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

hopefully the little one with turn out 1/2 as nice and the big one. :biggrin: 

I need more interior shots homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 03:35 AM~9036620
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hopefully the little one with turn out 1/2 as nice and the big one.    :biggrin:
> ...


I'll try to get some tomorrow and send to you I'm at work now


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

great job low


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

The car is looking good.Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Oct 22 2007, 04:27 PM~9059496
> *The car is looking good.Keep us posted on the progress.
> *



yours is next. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright........take 2 biotches. :uh: Got the paint stripped, re-bondoed, smoothed, re-primed with build up primer. Going to sand and hit with white primer to hopefully lighten up the red alittle. May have to go with silver base to get the right color. 
Got a few dimples inside the bed I can see already but the body itself looks preatty smooth so I'll just hit it with some fine paper and base. 


























getting pretty late, so might have to sand and prime and base tomm.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET DOES THE BITCH GIVE GOOD HEAD!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





:dunno: call to find out. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

interior looks pretty eazy.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm taking the eazy route of smoothing the bed and shaved the whole inside. His is not, but it was eazier to work the bondo this way. :biggrin: 

























still got 2 more holes to drill. Batts dead.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck, I gotta get to bed. less than 4 hours until work. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's looking good homie why did you post those dirty pics of my interior thats why I pmed them to you  but it's all good :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shiny :cheesy: looks like water sittin in the bed


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good low


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Low that is lookin sweet :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2007, 07:35 PM~9085261
> *It's looking good homie why did you post those dirty pics of my interior thats why I pmed them to you  but it's all good :cheesy:
> *




awwww damn homie. Dirty or not they still bad as fuck!!! I'll edit them out for you brother.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THIS ELCO IS LOOKING SICK!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it Doo Homie??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2007, 04:39 AM~9087555
> *What it Doo Homie??
> *


getting ready to lay some kandy on here hopefully.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin: Yea, it turned out. It started to fog. :angry: 


















the tops still alittle, hopefully it'll go away. Got it in front of a heater.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! i like this elco alot!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that shit is looking good hopefully the fogging will go away. 

something that helps me when its a little humid is...
i take my little space heater and point it at the paint booth for about 5 minutes. it warms up the area and drops the humidity down. you can leave the body and the spray can in the booth while you are worming it up too. seems to help with the paint laying down smooth.

my next thing will be to buy a small dehumidifier to put in my modeling area. u can pick one up for about $40


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good big homie!

Hope you can get rid of the dreaded fog. I've had that ruin quite a few of mine.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 05:15 AM~9087595
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:    Yea,  it turned out.  It started to fog.  :angry:
> 
> 
> *


Spray it again, the top coat might be hot enough to get into the lower coat and draw the moisture out.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Candy looks good homie


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

clean paint job


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice paint


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 26 2007, 12:56 PM~9089611
> *nice paint
> *


what kind of paint?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks homies. The fog did indeed go away. :cheesy: 

Doc, I have a dehumidfier in the basement where I painted this at. But I think it wasn't the warm, it was alittle to cold down there. So I fired up the space heater and it worked. :biggrin: 

Bodine, paint is metal specks red base and metal cast red candy. 

thanks everybody. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin killer homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope I got enough foil, If so I might be able to clear tomm. :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I like this Elco homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

found me a chrome rear end in the parts box. Looks like 57 chevy. I'll cut the leafs off and find some trailing arms to add to it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS CLEAN HOMIE! I LIKE THE PAINT...LOOKS LIKE GLASS!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 09:58 PM~9092668
> *Hope I got enough foil,    If so I might be able to clear tomm.    :0
> 
> 
> ...


That mother fokker looks super slick that shit's off tha hook :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

is the foil gold


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9092668
> *Hope I got enough foil,    If so I might be able to clear tomm.    :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK,IT LOOKS JUST LIKE LARRYS RIDE
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Oct 26 2007, 09:28 PM~9092858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks homies. 

inside The beds got a few spots that you can still see. indentions or scratches


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 26 2007, 10:01 PM~9093056
> *is the  foil gold
> *


yea.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Coming along nice homie.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 26 2007, 09:52 PM~9092998
> *
> 
> 
> ...




getting ready to get these for the rear. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:57 AM~9093716
> *getting ready to get these for the rear.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


where ...i want some


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 27 2007, 12:05 AM~9093756
> *where ...i want some
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: You know who the man is. You got some from him. :uh: :uh: 


big homie DoUgH!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you just painted them?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

no thems all metal


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2007, 08:57 PM~9093716
> *getting ready to get these for the rear.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dude..... i think thats personal info.. u don't need to share..... byran meeks *aka* themonteman might run to off topic with it.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 27 2007, 12:07 AM~9093766
> *you just painted them?
> *



you can get chrome looking ones or gold looking ones. Same with dumps and shit too.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn low you setin it down,great job on that elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 12:57 AM~9093716
> *getting ready to get these for the rear.    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Oh snap homie you pulling out all the stops


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

THATS TIGHT.....LOOKEN FIRME ESE.......BIG UPS!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really bad ass elco........


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Oct 27 2007, 08:10 AM~9094707
> *really bad ass elco........
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks peeps. Hope to do more tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 06:15 PM~9097002
> *thanks peeps.    Hope to do more tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


What up homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 05:24 PM~9097038
> *What up homie
> *



shit, just rolled out of bed. :uh: :uh: It was aobut noon b4 I layed down today.  Wanted to get back up around 3. That didn't happen.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 27 2007, 06:27 PM~9097050
> *shit,  just rolled out of bed.    :uh:  :uh:    It was aobut noon b4 I layed down today.        Wanted to get back up around 3.  That didn't happen.
> *


Damn slept the whole day away I hate when that happens but sometimes you need it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 05:38 PM~9097121
> *Damn slept the whole day away I hate when that happens but sometimes you need it
> *




I'm a night person, so I got all night to do whatever I need to do. Hopefully be in the garage most of the night cleaning and getting it ready. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well hurry the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: 





































jk homie... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:47 PM~9097170
> *well hurry the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:  :twak:
> jk homie...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hurry up and clean the garage?????? 


Gotta have a safety meeting 1st. LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT for a bad ass builder and a cool fucking guy all together :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 10:02 AM~9099792
> *TTT for a bad ass builder and a cool fucking guy all together :cheesy:
> *



don't know about all of that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 28 2007, 11:10 PM~9103810
> *don't know about all of that.
> *


What part doggie??  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey homie, I got them movies. Thanks for the hookup mayne.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 07:25 AM~9112653
> *Hey homie,  I got them movies.    Thanks for the hookup mayne.
> *


tell me if you like them after you check em out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2007, 09:26 PM~9119233
> *tell me if you like them after you check em out
> *



so far so good mayne!!! :biggrin: motivation right thurr.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 31 2007, 01:54 AM~9120553
> *so far so good mayne!!!    :biggrin:    motivation right thurr.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

any New updates??


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

you get your stuff saturday


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 5 2007, 11:30 AM~9158462
> *you get your stuff saturday
> *



dunno? Been sick and didn't even want to stop by the PO.  Go there in a few. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got the cylinders with doughnuts and the gold dumps. Its going to be on now!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT :cheesy: 
any new pics homie that shit was looking good :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 4 2008, 08:18 PM~9611313
> *TTT :cheesy:
> any new pics homie that shit was looking good :biggrin:
> *



:werd: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84+Jan 4 2008, 11:18 PM~9611313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naw been to cold to paint. Soon tho, real soon. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its been rainy a lot here too.... kno wat u mean....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

excuses excuses. get back to work



































































































j/k


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 6 2008, 05:39 PM~9623099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :biggrin: 

The familys leaving me home alone here soon for a week. I can paint in the house then if the weather don't get any better. :cheesy: With this one being sent off to the big homie, I don't want too many flaws in it. If it was mine, i'd be done by now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT King :cheesy: Ill TTT your topic every 30 mins, for 1.00 a Bump  :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

This is sooooooo cool good job and i hope you do send this to my bro 
good work and its looking good soooooooo far. Lots of details and like all the good feed back on this 

sister of MOSTHATED CC, lfted84, Inpala63 :wave:  

Aestrada


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 8 2008, 10:28 PM~9645112
> *This is sooooooo cool good job and i hope you do send this to my bro
> good work and its looking good soooooooo far. Lots of details and like all the good feed back on this
> 
> ...




yes, it will go to him when done. Got the light brown impala with gold trim I'm going to do also. :cheesy: Just want it to look the best thats why its taking so long. That and cold weather on paint = poop.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

homie got a 59 as well. Wanted this done up like he wants the real deal. So heres a start. 


































Gotta wait on foil and wheels, then I can clear and finish it up. Gotta check out to see the real 59 interior.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

all I can say is
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ran out of red to start on the trailer for this.  Going to be a package deal pulled behind the elco. :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

59 looks good bro. i think im almost at a stopping point on mine for a little bit b/c i need shit :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 13 2008, 06:25 PM~9684523
> *59 looks good bro. i think im almost at a stopping point on mine for a little bit b/c i need to shit :ugh:
> *



go shit and come back then. :biggrin: 




WTF do you need?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

mainly flocking. that shit i bought was too light. put it on and didnt like it so i painted it and it kinda fucked it up so now i think im gonna do the other floor i got and strip this 1. couldnt find a close enough match on those stickers either, so im just gonna spray paint the inserts...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I done the front bench on this one. Red with white inserts, but for reason I didn't like it at all.  Maybe I'll try it the other way? Dunno? It may look good after the panels are done and shit. 

I got the dash completed. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i like the wheels on yours.im pullin the wheels off my old gn for the 59. think they got sum superglue fog on them and if they do then i think i might do white barrels...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good, looks alot better than them colts today :angry: o well, cowgirls lost too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Jan 13 2008, 06:38 PM~9684691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea they sucked. Too many bad plays. "HEY LETS RUSH THE BALL ALL THE DOWN THE FIELD UNTIL THE 3 YARD LINE THEN PASS IT!!!" INTERSECPTION DUMB FUCKS. :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

go with the chrome k/o


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 08:50 PM~9684824
> *Hell yea.      These wheels what what he wanted on the real thing,    so I put them on here.    This is just a spare I got laying around so I painted it.    It'll probally be the same just with chrome KO instead of gold.    Or red?
> yea they sucked.    Too many bad plays.    "HEY LETS RUSH THE BALL ALL THE DOWN THE FIELD UNTIL THE 3 YARD LINE THEN PASS IT!!!"  INTERSECPTION  DUMB FUCKS.    :uh:  :uh:
> *


not only did we get down there like 3 different, but did the same shit each time.. should have been a blow out, i was just watchin espn and TO was on there cryin, :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit. Homie just sent interior pics. Fuckin cake work. I was thinking it would be 2 toned. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

thas fuckin clean. his car or is his a hardtop?




damn looks like i got a lot more silver paintin to do :ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 13 2008, 08:53 PM~9685506
> *thas fuckin clean. his car or is his a hardtop?
> damn looks like i got a lot more silver paintin to do :ugh:
> *


here is pics of my car but the above interior pics are of a convert but my interior is the same.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 13 2008, 07:53 PM~9685506
> *thas fuckin clean. his car or is his a hardtop?
> damn looks like i got a lot more silver paintin to do :ugh:
> *




I was going to say. He sent pics of a vert. I can see the boot in the back. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is with the og 3 bar hubcaps


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 09:39 PM~9685980
> *I was going to say.    He sent pics of a vert.  I can see the boot in the back.    :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I found the pics in the 59 topic I was at work so no access to the car at the time. but the seat design is the same


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you like the red dishes on the plastic one homie? 


What about a KO? 2 prong, 3 prong, dome? gold, chrome, red? 



I'm sorry but them caps make me wanna :barf: Looks better with spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 02:40 AM~9688875
> *you like the red dishes on the plastic one homie?
> What about a KO?    2 prong,  3 prong,  dome?    gold,  chrome,  red?
> I'm sorry but them caps make me wanna  :barf:    Looks better with spokes.    :biggrin:
> *


yeah I like those wheels and just put a dome on there but in chrome. Those caps are very expensive bro :biggrin: reproduced ones that are fake are like 200-400 dollars these are oldschool ones


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hex?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

diamond domes?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 01:44 AM~9688900
> *yeah I like those wheels and just put a dome on there but in chrome. Those caps are very expensive bro :biggrin: reproduced ones that are fake are like 200-400 dollars these are oldschool ones
> *



cool. I liked the dome also. Gold was all I had for the moment. Got more coming in the mail soon. A red 2 prong would be cool also. :cheesy: 



those hubs are $$$$$$$$$$. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 01:45 AM~9688910
> *diamond domes?
> 
> 
> ...




I think I sent you, bodine and project 59 all the wires I had with those domes on there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u want? i got another set.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 01:50 AM~9688944
> * u want? i got another set.....
> *



I think I got one more set.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 02:50 AM~9688945
> *I think I got one more set.
> *


Got any hex's I love hex's :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 01:59 AM~9688993
> *Got any hex's I love hex's :biggrin:
> *



naw, I need to find some for the elco. I got a few hints on how to make them tho. It'll be hooked up with hex's.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 11:00 PM~9688999
> *naw,  I need to find some for the elco.      I got a few hints on how to make them tho.    It'll be hooked up with hex's.
> *


hit up pegasus..... i think they got the hex's


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:03 AM~9689015
> *hit up pegasus..... i think they got the hex's
> *



they do? :0 :0 :0 :0 




mini says he just takes the 3 prongs and cuts the prongs off. Going to try that 1st.  :cheesy: 


already going broke on these things. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 AM~9688999
> *naw,  I need to find some for the elco.      I got a few hints on how to make them tho.    It'll be hooked up with hex's.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hey, motherfucker. I do have some hex's. Hoppin hydros used to sell them with the wheels. I got a few sets of them. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 pics or it didn't happen.... i want.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:18 AM~9689077
> *:0 pics or it didn't happen.... i want....  :biggrin:
> *



I'll see how many I got. They come with the hoppin hydros wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 11:19 PM~9689081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna paint a 59 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 03:19 AM~9689081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool pic bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Aug 9 2007, 06:29 AM~8510896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ME TOO!!!! Well not paint but build. :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: where is it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:33 AM~9689145
> *uffin:  uffin: where is it?
> *




Vegas. But my house here soon. Working on the shipping of this right now. :biggrin: This and the big 57 Zack and Marinate teamed up on. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

remember he dont paint his shit 
thats like ownin a hopper and not hittin ur own switches :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 13 2008, 11:37 PM~9689168
> *remember he dont paint his shit
> thats like ownin a hopper and not hittin ur own switches :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 14 2008, 02:37 AM~9689168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






talk, talk, talk.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nah i'm just jealous..... that 59 is fukkin sick....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Play nice fellas


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 04:44 AM~9689203
> *talk, talk, talk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


1 of a few that Z's busting out with this year.   

I'll admit, I can't paint. Not like that. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 04:46 AM~9689217
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 1 of a few that Z's busting out with this year.
> 
> ...


alot of us cant


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:50 AM~9689238
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you can't either.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How are the projects going brother?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 07:08 PM~9729900
> *How are the projects going brother?
> *



slow. :uh: 


Gotta wait for a package for the 59. 
Got the foil to finish up the trims on the elco. Gotta get more paint for both. So payday I'll hit up the parts store and get some supplys. Need paint for the trailer and shit as well.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2008, 06:10 PM~9797885
> *didn't mess with the plastic much this weekend.    Started to foil the MOSTHATED CC rides.
> 
> 
> ...





the re post KING!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^
:0 :0 :0 

Very clean bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 02:42 AM~9810777
> *the re post KING!
> *


There looking good though I don't care how many repost you post I love looking at the cars :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2008, 04:19 PM~9814920
> *There looking good though I don't care how many repost you post I love looking at the cars :biggrin:
> *



:wave: 

sup homie?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2008, 10:36 PM~9818258
> *:wave:
> 
> sup homie?
> *


Not much just the same ol thing different day man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2008, 02:03 PM~9925049
> *
> *



X2 big homie. I'll find some time when I get my shit lined out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 12 2008, 10:23 PM~9928963
> *X2 big homie.    I'll find some time when I get my shit lined out.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9967443
> *
> *



need to just take it with me, but thats ALOT OF SHIT TO TAKE ALONG!!!!! :0 :0 I gots lots of shit I need for this.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 17 2008, 10:26 PM~9967709
> *Looking good.
> *



still going to do your trey after I get this shit done. :biggrin: I may do 2 of them, might not want to part with it if I only do 1. :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The elco is getting pinstriped and gold leafed I'll probably pick it up later today :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 03:41 AM~10852945
> *The elco is getting pinstriped and gold leafed I'll probably pick it up later today :biggrin:
> *




cant wait to see it homie. Now I gotta do more to this huh? If I ever get back on it. LOL.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2008, 11:15 PM~10860183
> *cant wait to see it homie.    Now I gotta do more to this huh?    If I ever get back on it.  LOL.
> *


----------

